# Tough Tarpon



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Went in search of tarpon on Friday in deep south TX. Found a bunch rolling and they stayed in the area for several hours. Saw 100+ We threw everything we had at them. You name it, we threw it. Had a couple strikes, no jumps. We resorted to live bait and went back on Sat. Saw several more rolling...No luck. Will try again soon.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Go back and hit them on a moving tide at night.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

hitting port a jetty area tomorrow on the boat, if i do any good i will give an update


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

Its all good nice report!! Stay @it they will come!!!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

WE ran from Galveston to High Island in 30-40 feet of water. Did not see ANYTHING. Caught some sharks and red but this is the third time I have tried for tarpon and gotten skunked. Getting personal now!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

iamatt said:


> WE ran from Galveston to High Island in 30-40 feet of water. Did not see ANYTHING. Caught some sharks and red but this is the third time I have tried for tarpon and gotten skunked. Getting personal now!


Ha! Get comfortable. Statistically speaking, out of Galveston, you only have to go on about 50 more boat rides until you have a killer trip and wreck 'em.

If you have good intel from guys on the water every day you can improve your odds, and this is certainly a good time of year to go looking from Galveston.

Good luck.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes we had Intel , there was a $1.25 caught . These fish just weren't on the surface as in previous days. Did see HUGE schools of reds. All oversized, looked like acres of floating weed. That is what I thought they were at first. Amazing to see, for me at least!


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

I caught a nice tarpon a few weeks ago in POC by fishing in 13-15ft of water not too far outside the surf breakers. Just ran down the coast until I saw Pelicans crashing bait (big shad), a tarpon jumped, I castnetted some bait, freelined it drifting, and bam. Saw another one jump in a different place but was within a 1/4 mile of shore. Maybe they are not so far out.


----------

